# Bomb's away!!!



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Another bomb has left the building. I won't post any pictures being as I want this to be a suprise hit!!!

*Somebody is fixing to get it though!!*


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Make this x2 I have one in the air also.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sweet is fighting back after getting demolished last week


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

they just dont quit!

soul edge may be a weak army , but they sure got the bombs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

This is going to be quite interesting.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

SMOKE20 said:


> Sweet is fighting back after getting demolished last week


Ya got that right Dale!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> Another bomb has left the building. I won't post any pictures being as I want this to be a suprise hit!!!
> 
> *Somebody is fixing to get it though!!*


*Holy Smoley Batman!*

This is even more generous than usual cause Vince just had his hours cut at work!

That's beautiful Man! :thumb:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.


Andrew better be careful, those guys in white suits might gonna come and drag him away! Cause He has been Crazy busybombin lately!! Bahahahahahaha!






.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

:anim_soapbox: you guys are bloodthirsty:target::gn:spank:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh Oh! Time to dig that Bomb shelter I've been meaning to build!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*DUCK!!!!!!!!:israel:*​


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

trust me these guys are brutal, i know!

need to bomb the bombers just to stop em.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

It is something that just circles in the back of my mind and I never know what will trigger it but all of a sudden a bomb is sent.

You will never know when one will be heading your way.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hit em hard. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

It's like.......I won't even know that I bomb you.....one day BAM.....your mail box is gone!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> *Holy Smoley Batman!*
> 
> This is even more generous than usual cause Vince just had his hours cut at work!
> 
> ...


Yep!

I figured I get a *FEW* in while I still can! *Heads up I ain't done!!*


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I love bombing season.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Time to pack up and head for the hills.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Duck!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

tic..tic..tic...


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

sweet cigars is not feeling well he may have hit his head when all the other bombs have happened. He is going on an ambush to bomb everyone in his sights


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

BUMP

Mine has gone through the Tampa Hub and is working its way to its destination, I expect an explosion Tomorrow or Thursday.

The only hint I'll give is that the person getting this bomb has yet to post in this thread.


:target:


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, I will give a hint too.

Someone who should have *BEEN* bomb that *hasn't* been bombed yet(_that I know of_), and you probably would not think to bomb this person. He is well known and deserves it.

Nuff said............


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sweets cigars, must have hit his head hard.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

its D- day all over again. " there every where there every where "


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like bomb season is well under way


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds like a newb bomb. HAHAHA Hit them hard!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Sounds like a newb bomb. HAHAHA Hit them hard!!!!!!


Last clue for the day.

He/She is not a newbie...........:wink:


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

That eliminates me off the list LOL


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> Last clue for the day.
> 
> He/She is not a newbie...........:wink:


+1 we haven't discussed who each of us are bombing but hopefully this isn't the same person or they could be in some serious trouble.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

andrew s said:


> +1 we haven't discussed who each of us are bombing but hopefully this isn't the same person or they could be in some serious trouble.


PM sent


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, it's official me and Andrew are bombing two different people.....


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

andrew s said:


> BUMP
> 
> Mine has gone through the Tampa Hub and is working its way to its destination, I expect an explosion Tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> ...





Sweet_Cigars said:


> Ok, it's official me and Andrew are bombing two different people.....


Rock on you two !!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

andrew s said:


> It is something that just circles in the back of my mind and I never know what will trigger it but all of a sudden a bomb is sent.
> 
> You will never know when one will be heading your way.


They warned us about guys like you. :nono:

First, the corner of one eyelid starts twitching, usually the left eye.

Then the trigger finga starts vibrating.... after that it's all over for the target... except for the *CRYIN!! .....* _Bahahahahahahahaa!_

*.*


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine is getting close I expect it to go off today or tomorrow.

Get in the shelters.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

andrew s said:


> Mine is getting close I expect it to go off today or tomorrow.
> 
> Get in the shelters.


Same here.....


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

you guys have this down to a science don't ya?


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine has hit its destination. Sweets is still out there so keep the threat level raised.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

This bomb should be blowing up someones mail box tomorrow!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

It landed!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hmm, I hope someone has a house to sleep on tonight.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Hmm, I hope someone has a house to sleep on tonight.


Yea this thing landed yesterday, someone is just to lazy to check thier mail. I even told um to check it. SO GO CHECK THE MAIL JON!:wink:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

HAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

We want pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

This bomb found it's destination. I blew up Jon C's mail box but, he got the last laugh becaue he instantly returned fire!

I'll try to get some pictures up this weekend. Thanks Jon!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is sweet.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Very very cool!

Good hit sweet and nice return jon!

can't wait for pics.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

my computer won't allow any of those pics jon.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweet hammered me good. Attached are the pics from said bombing.

I insta returned fire. I want to see pics Sweet_cigars!

And he is right - his was my first bombing here on Puff


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Good job sweet!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm gonna post some pictures tonight!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am thinking about trying that AF stick tonight! Cant wait..its been a stress full week so that should help


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is what Jon hit me back with!









Hey Jon, that Opus is awesome!

I never in my life thought I would like a spicy cigar but I LOVE this one. It was a good spice!

Enjoy it brother!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very cool hit back


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice serve sweet and nice return jon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love the smell of cigar bombs in the morning,,,it smells like,,,,mmmmm,,,tobacco.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> Here is what Jon hit me back with!
> 
> View attachment 29602
> 
> ...


Thanks man! it was -spectacular- spicy but what a GREAT smoke!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Gotta Luv it, a double spanking!


----------

